# SEGA Game Gear not working



## fossda (Jul 22, 2012)

I got a SEGA Game Gear earlier today, I put new batteries in, put a game in and the screen came on with the game. However, there was no sound, even with the sound turned up. When i put headphones in, it just made a high-pitch static sound. Now, I still have that same problem, only that the screen is white as well, no matter what brightness I set it to, or what angle I look at it at. Please help!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 22, 2012)

Sadly sound and screen failures for Game Gears are a common issue. Most that you find on sale now suffer from either or both of these issues and it is in fact pretty rare to find one in good working order now. I have two game gears myself and both have developed these problems over time too.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jul 22, 2012)

Open it and look at the connections and also clean it up. Your Game Gear might need the capacitors changed which is an easy fix, and they sell them at Radio Shack for a couple dollars. Capacitors usually look like a chopped AA battery (cylinder shape, usually standing up like a tower on the motherboard). Capacitors have just 1 negative and 1 positive connection, so removing the old one, and soldering a new one, is quite easy. Can someone help the OP with what settings to use on a Multi-Meter to test his capacitors?


----------



## indask8 (Jul 22, 2012)

Your GG will need to have the caps changed,

I was lucky to find on ebay someone selling full sound daughterboard with new caps, so it was easy for me to fix my gamegear.

Sound is the most common issue, but then pretty much every capacitor inside are time bomb, sega really got their hands on one of the worst batch of capacitors ever.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jul 22, 2012)

*GameGear's without sound issues are common but fixable.*​


*A Guide to Fix Audio:*​You will need soldering knowledge and a steady hand.​_________________________________________________​*Tools needed:*​*T8 Torx bit screwdriver​*Phillips screwdriver​*soldering iron​*fine lead-free solder.​In most cases it is this the capacitor labeled (*C7*) with is 47uF and 6.3V
you can also change (*C5*) too, if you want to use earphones.​If you can’t find it with 6.3V you can use one with higher voltage up to 9V.​

Heat and remove these old *C5* and *C7* capacitors and replace as below​

Board with new components added.​*C1
C2
C3*​Can also be replaced if fault continues.​Or buy a repaired sound board on eBay UK or £5.50​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## fossda (Jul 22, 2012)

ok, so the screen works now, but the sound still doesn't, also 3 of my games just come up with a white screen, while all the others work.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jul 22, 2012)

fossda said:


> ok, so the screen works now, but the sound still doesn't, also 3 of my games just come up with a white screen, while all the others work.


Clean the contacts, of the non-working cartridges, with rubbing alcohol and a q-tip and report back.


----------



## fossda (Jul 22, 2012)

weird thing is, one of my games that don't work now worked a few hours ago. Strange?


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jul 22, 2012)

fossda said:


> weird thing is, one of my games that don't work now worked a few hours ago. Strange?



The games have batteries in for save files so try replacing those as well.


----------

